# 125 gal planted



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Just a few shots of my tank after a trim and wc


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice. Looks like there's a lot of activity in there.


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Your rainbows must love their underwater jungle. I recognize the boesemani's and praecox, however the others are a little unclear. What are all the types you have in the tank?

Greg


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks nice, once your reds finally poke out and get out in the light they will just shine!


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

greg said:


> Your rainbows must love their underwater jungle. I recognize the boesemani's and praecox, however the others are a little unclear. What are all the types you have in the tank?
> 
> Greg


They love it, with the only problem being that once in a while I have to do a major hack job to give them the swimming room they need.
The other rainbows in there are 4-5 ( I think) of some I picked up at Big Al's that were listed as "Goyder river rainbows" that I believe are trifasciatas, and 3 that I picked up at an auction that to be perfectly honest I don't recal the name of. If anyone else can positively identify them I'd love the info. Here's a couple pics of the "unknown" blue rainbows as well a pic of the tank originally set up that shows how much room I've lost to growth..


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Sameer said:


> Looks nice, once your reds finally poke out and get out in the light they will just shine!


Thanks. Actually there's already more red in the back of the tank. Back left has a bunch of Ludwigia and there's some rotala in the back right that is quite "pinkish" under the lights but I think I need to take out one or two of the giant hygros that are taking over the back centre of the tank. Plus the two filter returns as well as a powerhead are on the back left of the tank so the udwigia tends to get "blown" in behind the hygro


----------

